# Picking a source



## Hammerj21 (May 30, 2016)

So i have been in getting juicy for almost 3 years now. Im 6'8, 25, 270 lbs. I had started only using naps for a while which was alright at first because i didnt really know of any other sources at the time i just had heard about it from a buddy. So it wasnt until recently that i ordered from pharmacom and loved it. I tried the oils and they were amazing and definately properly dosed. I had been ripped off by naps as they sent me some completely bunk gear from dragon and it was literally just vegetable oil. I am definately going to put in my 2nd order and a bigger one this time to pharmacom. Finally some quality stuff i hope it stays good.


----------



## 187Infidel (May 30, 2016)

This is a newbie posting forum.. Why would you start off giving source info? Just intro yourself and go to the respective forum next time..


----------



## brazey (May 30, 2016)

187Infidel said:


> This is a newbie posting forum.. Why would you start off giving source info? Just intro yourself and go to the respective forum next time..



Agree


----------

